# good to mix Androil with stanizol



## Guest (Nov 14, 2006)

hey there just wondering if its good to do the androil for 3 weeks then hit the stanizol and androil after that all togeather just a thought newbi here :? lol

cheers Toa


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

2 / 10 for spelling.

must try harder.

also, what do you want to know ? for what purpose are you using these drugs ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2006)

i play rugby and m preseason starts very sooon but i wana use them to rip up and put a lil size on from it as i heard u can but u gotta eat a s**t load like 6-7 meals so thats my purpose just to trim it thats all

cheers mate sorry about spelling i was in a rush last night cheers bro

Toa


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

As with all steroids, you shouldn't be considering doing them unless you have already encorporated a solid meal and training routine (which i can see you haven't), as you won't get their benefits without it nor have you reached natural benefits.

andriol is the most 'useless' form of test - but is very safe. lower than 240mgs a day and you'll get next to no results. Stanozolol (Winstrol) is harsh on your joints and lipid profile, as well as your liver (if oral), but is effective on doses 40mg/day and above. Make sure milk thistle or liv52 is taken with it.

Get your diet and training in check, don't bother with these compounds just yet Toa, just my advice.

Nick


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2006)

thank u nick for ure reply. i do have a diet plan and training programme sorry i didnt mention it

diet:

7:00 bowl of uncle tobys cereal, piece of brown toast, 1 protain shake

10:00 200g of tuna with 1 la rice

12:15 270g chicken with brown rice with a simmer sauce

4:00 200g tuna

5:30 pre training snack-yougurt-and a brown breed jam sandwhich

post training protain shake

8:00 stemmd vegies steak-fish or chicken

walk after i eat 30 mins after

befor i go to bed just a shake

i do my sprint training at 5:00 in morning for about 40-50mins andriol

do a walk for about 60 mins then hit the weights

maybe just hit the stanozolo and leave andriol wat u think nick, i know u can put a lil size on from it and maintain it if i do it properly and once my preseason starts i will be maintaining it anyway cheers nick

Toa


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

diet and training seem good. I know that most rugby players train pretty hard. if ur going to do some gear then make sure you do a solide PCT. This will enable you to keep the maximum amount of gains


----------



## marcos chacon (Jan 24, 2007)

u need more fooooooooood !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

